# Power locks don't work



## ThirdgenTa (Nov 10, 2003)

What the title says. When i press the button from inside the car or turn the key from outside all of the doors don't automatically lock.
Its an 87 Maxima btw
Anyone have any suggestions?
Its kind of a PITA to walk around and lock all the doors manually.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

sounds like this thing is causing you a lot of headaches...

a fuse may be bad, or a relay could be bad if all the locks aren't working. use a volt meter and find out if the car is even sending power to the locks when you push the button


----------



## maxed out max (Jan 22, 2004)

dont feel bad again i had the same problem and just went to the junk yard and got the whole unit the big fuse looking thing under the power door look on the drive side inside is out so just get a used one for like 10 bucks peace


----------



## ThirdgenTa (Nov 10, 2003)

Where is this thing located? Is it under the switch or actually inside the door itself?


----------



## ThirdgenTa (Nov 10, 2003)




----------



## ThirdgenTa (Nov 10, 2003)

TTT. Where are the relays or whatever I need to look for to fix this?


----------

